# .ost von Outlook nutzen/importieren



## fred31 (6. April 2005)

Hi,

 ich würde gerne eine Outlook-Offline-Datei (.ost) in mein Outlook (Office 2000) einbinden.
 Bei einem .pst geht das ja ohne Probleme, aber beim .ost hab ich es irgendwie nicht geschafft (ein ost2pst-konverter hab ich auch nicht gefunden).

 Hat jmd. ne Idee wie ich das hinkriegen könnte?


----------



## JensG (6. April 2005)

Hi Fred,

Mit dem kostenpflichtigen Tool Exchangerevovery  kann man eine OST-Datei in eine direkt von Outlook verwendbare PST-Datei konvertieren. 

Gruß
Jens


----------



## fred31 (6. April 2005)

He Jens,

  ich hatte das mit der Shareware-Version versucht und die macht nur murks. Leider.
  (ich denke, wenn eine Shareware-Version schon so was macht, warum dann auf gut glück die Vollversion kaufen)

OST2PST.EXE ist Freeware und sollte das gleiche machen, aber irgendwie scheint die .pst dann korrupt zu sein (bekomme sie einfach nicht mehr importiert!).

  Gibbet da noch ne andere Möglichkeit?

 [edit:] oder gibt es vielleicht ein anderes Programm, mit dem ich den Inhalt eines .ost anzeigen kann?


----------

